# counterfeit Specialized frames



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/2050.html

11/18/2008 5:00 PM MST
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Specialized Spots Fake Frames Online 
</TD><TD style="FLOAT: right" align=right><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="FLOAT: right" noWrap align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>
MORGAN HILL, CA (BRAIN)—Counterfeit high-end Specialized raod bike frames are circulating the Internet, according to a press release from the supplier.

S Works Tarmac SL framesets, sizes 52 and 54 centimeters in red and blue, are being sold on eBay, Craigslist and other regional online sources. 

The company has observed fake framesets with several incorrect characteristics including no serial numbers on frame and/or fork; fork serial numbers are under crown; fork serial numbers start with K85L; and headset carbon cone with FSA logo.

The framesets may also include a counterfeit S Works Pave seatpost. 

Specialized warns that the counterfeit product is not safe, should not be ridden and is not covered under the company's warranty.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

What, they aren't covering them under warranty??????


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Why are they unsafe??
What makes them unsafe??
Specifics please.
LS


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Lickety Split said:


> Why are they unsafe??
> What makes them unsafe??
> Specifics please.
> LS


I'm just reporting on it.

But do you really think cheap, chinese, fraudulent knockoffs in general, are going to be of the same quality, performance, or durability?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm just speculating but another possibility is that these frames were rejected by Specialized's QA process. Instead of being destroyed or recycled, an unscrupulous individual could steal them, attempt to hide obvious damage, add fake serial numbers and resell them on the black market. This happens occasionally with computer chips too. I'd be a little surprised that someone would set up a carbon frame shop in China to knock off high-end Specialized frames and that these would be the only distinguishing features.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Unscrupulous individual stealing them???
Oh stop it.Ya know we never landed on the moon either.
I do like the way you fit the word unscrupulous in.

No one will ever know where they're coming from.
But if there is only so many shops capable of making them then why would they be defective?
Defective because Specialized doesn't want you to buy them???
Eureka.I'm an internet gemius.
LS


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lickety Split said:


> Unscrupulous individual stealing them???
> Oh stop it.Ya know we never landed on the moon either.
> I do like the way you fit the word unscrupulous in.
> 
> ...


Actually, what ukbloke professes is probable for the reasons s/he mentions. Further, there has been speculation along those same lines for some time now. A frame is manufactured, tested, fails and is discarded. Along comes 'the unscrupulous' and the rest is history.

BTW, you make quite the (inaccurate) jump to 'defective'. There are products that don't meet a manufacturers spec's, yet show no defects.

You may be an internet *gemius*, but you're surely NOT an internet genius.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*or maybe.....*

No way you can set up a carbon mold to make these frames exactly like the real deal. those molds are way too expensive. if they look exactly the same, chances are they came from the actual factory. if they are not rejects that didn't get destroyed, someone was five fingering them out of the factory. still you should run away from them, you're at best supporting a bunch of scumbag criminals, at worst your frame will shatter when you are flying down a mountain pass and toss you over the guide rail down to your bloody and lonely death.


----------

